# BC Rich Stealth Pro Marc Rizzo 7 String (revived)



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi guys, I´m new here and there´s a reason for that. After this guitar had been announced I was heavily gasing for it since Musikmesse Frankfurt this year. finally a few days ago I ordered it. It arrived just a few days later and I got to say it looks, sounds and plays absolutely fantastic.
so - why I joined this forum (after lurking for quiet some time before). This is the first guitar I ever owned with massive top heaviness. I´m really not sure if I want to keep it. It´s just very uncomfortable when playing it standing up. I got to say though that I don´t have a decent guitar strap, never cared for buying one. 
Now - what do you guys think, could a decent leather guitar strap with nice padding minimize the problem? It´s not like I´m a gangly guy but damn that strap is cutting into my shoulder after a few minutes.


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2010)

Now that that is out of the way, relocating the strap buttons might help a little. I'll let other Rizzo owners chime in.

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

haha ok, I´m not good at taking pics and I only have an old cam, but let me try


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/1004326v.jpg/
http://img823.imageshack.us/i/1004330m.jpg/

couldn´t post these for some reason


----------



## Invader (Dec 14, 2010)

There you go. Nice guitar, I almost scored one myself earlier this year.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 14, 2010)

they look so strange to my eyes. i feel like the shape is soooo small with these huge wings. i bet its really comfortable though.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

no input about the top heaviness?

jup apart from that it´s pretty damn insanely good. soooo tight.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 14, 2010)

Relocating the strap buttons would be a good idea, use the Search function to see where people put there strap buttons for their Ibanez XPT707, their shapes are similar so I think you would get similar results! 

Welcome to the forum  Awesome guitar.


----------



## pac1085 (Dec 14, 2010)

a different strap wont help any... it will still neck dive. i've got the 6 string version and haven't solved it yet. i cant find a good spot for the top strap button, so im trying to sell the guitar..


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming me everybody. I think I´ll have to return it though. The top heaviness really sucks.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

I´m fighting with myself right now cause it would be a sick guitar if it wasn´t so heavy on the top:/


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 14, 2010)

How much does ir cost? I love my XPT 707 but it has no trem.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

cost me 979 Euro...I´m returning it tomorrow. I´ll be in the states in april. I think I´ll save my money until then and hit up a big guitar center. Any decent/big guitar shops in Las Vegas worth mentioning?


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas - USA Made Custom Guitars

ok, it sais this is the biggest guitar store in the world and it´s in vegas, can somebody confirm this haha


----------



## clouds (Dec 14, 2010)

Stay away from Ed Roman, whatever you do .


----------



## NemesisTheory (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a suggestion... the original handmade Stealths going back to the 80's also had neck dive. Back then, BC Rich figured this out and started putting the strap button at the base of the neck. All of my Stealths had the button there and balanced perfectly. The current management at BC Rich has so far refused to recognize this and continue to make them with the button in the common upper horn position. Don't know about the 7 string import here because the neck is chunkier, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2010)

GMFx said:


> Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas - USA Made Custom Guitars
> 
> ok, it sais this is the biggest guitar store in the world and it´s in vegas, can somebody confirm this haha



Ed Roman is the biggest douchebag in the world and he's in Vegas.


----------



## etohk (Dec 14, 2010)

I put my strap button on the bottom horn to get a good balance and reversed the strap so the skinny part is in the front ( I use a leather Levys) . Weird I know, but locating the strap button to the neck didnt fix it for me.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 14, 2010)

etohk said:


> I put my strap button on the bottom horn to get a good balance



Damn fine idea! Like a Warr Guitar ...






Also, that is the perfect shape for playing sitting.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

NemesisTheory said:


> Just a suggestion... the original handmade Stealths going back to the 80's also had neck dive. Back then, BC Rich figured this out and started putting the strap button at the base of the neck. All of my Stealths had the button there and balanced perfectly. The current management at BC Rich has so far refused to recognize this and continue to make them with the button in the common upper horn position. Don't know about the 7 string import here because the neck is chunkier, but it might be worth a try.


Ok, that´s interesting, I´ll call my dealer tomorrow and ask what they think about it and if that´s possible - honestly I can´t quiet seem to understand why that would work. Problem is - I have a 30 day returning limit at full refund. If I start to modify it and it doesn´t work I can´t give it back. damn...I really like it but the noisediving is simply a catastrophy...

about vegas - so, is there a decent shop...?


ethok said:


> I put my strap button on the bottom horn to get a good balance and reversed the strap so the skinny part is in the front ( I use a leather Levys) . Weird I know, but locating the strap button to the neck didnt fix it for me.



that´s what I´m guessing as well.but that worked for you, can you handle it like a strat?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

When I first got my KxK BSG7, it went down quicker than a $2 whore on loonie Tuesday.







The strap pin was on the upper nub (can't really call it a horn).






I relocated it to the heel of the neck, and it solved it completely. I don't have to touch the guitar at all when standing up and it doesn't move at all, even when moving around. You can see it in the attached pic. Nevermind all the finger prints and loose strands of hair, you know how black guitars can be with a flash 






I'd say keep the guitar if you really like it. If you re-drill the hole for the strap pin, then obviously you can't return it, but if the neck dive is the only thing about the guitar you dislike, then I say fuck it and re-drill.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

well, I live in a one room apartment and don´t have the equipment to do such an operation. man...I still have four weeks to make up my mind. I´ll report what I went with.

Your guitar looks amazing btw.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

All it takes is 30 seconds and a regular drill dude, you must know someone with one. One word of caution though, if you do do it, mark the depth you want on the drill bit so you don't go too far, and make sure the screw isn't too long. If you exercise a bit of caution it's not dangerous at all. Most people with X shaped guitars do it. It just begs the question of why they don't do it standard. It doesn't interfere with the high frets at all either because of the way the guitar sits and the way you grab it.

And thanks, I dig the shit out of it.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 14, 2010)

hmhm. as I said, it´s a brand new guitar and it was 1000&#8364;(almost 1400$). I´m not gonna - as the amateur that I am - just drill a whole in there and hope for the best man.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2010)

That's what I did to a custom guitar that would probably cost $3000+ US if you ordered it today  And in less than 24 hours after I received it 

I can understand your hesitation though. I do lots of tech work to my guitars, pretty much everything short of actual wood working though.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a 6 string stealth. Play it high, anchor it with your right forearm and use a thick, wide cotton guitar strap. I've played live with mine a few times and it is very comfortable once you have it in the right spot. If you play with your guitar strapped pretty low, you're screwed, lol.


----------



## etohk (Dec 14, 2010)

GMFx said:


> Ok, that´s interesting, I´ll call my dealer tomorrow and ask what they think about it and if that´s possible - honestly I can´t quiet seem to understand why that would work. Problem is - I have a 30 day returning limit at full refund. If I start to modify it and it doesn´t work I can´t give it back. damn...I really like it but the noisediving is simply a catastrophy...
> 
> about vegas - so, is there a decent shop...?
> 
> ...



I am not exactly sure what you mean by that, but it does sit comfortably on my body at a good angle and doesn't slide when standing. Sometimes I will also put the rear strap over the front of the rear horn so the top of the guitar leans into me giving me a better top down view of the fretboard.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 14, 2010)

ok here are some examples of the height/forearm anchor technique and strap width.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 14, 2010)

the stealth is an AWESOME guitar and with a few height adjustments, and an investment in a thick, non slippery strap, it can become a very comfortable guitar to use live. I hope you keep it man, the stealth 7 string would be my 7 string of choice!


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 15, 2010)

I did the same thing and bought this exact same guitar without putting a strap on it and standing up with it until I got home. It was a nice guitar but nothing I could do seem to help the neck dive so I traded it in towards my current 7 string the Jackson SLAT3-7 and its way more comfortable and stable. Plus the neck is really similar and all the hardware is all the same.


----------



## GMFx (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks for backing me up, cause I can barely imagine a scenario where this wouldn´t suck. also - I´m pretty sure the noise dive on this one is worse than on the 6 string.


----------



## Hollowman (Dec 15, 2010)

Man, if you want to sell it, just do it, ultimately that is what it sounds like you want to do.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 16, 2010)

Stealth...GAS...rising...


----------



## uni777 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd hate to see someone return a guitar which he likes without trying all options for a solution... This is what i did with my Xiphos. Try it with a strap and a few pieces of Duck/Gaffa-tape.
The neckdive on the Xiphos is reduced and very acceptable now.


uni777 said:


> There you go...


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 17, 2010)

Try afew different straps, big thick leather ones like the expensive Levys.. that usually solved all my "dive" issues with guitars that people complain had balance issues (Jackson Kelly, V's, etc)

If everything else about the guitar is good, you can find a work around


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2010)

I found just using a thick leather strap on it's own useless, other than the fact my shoulder was really comfortable while the headstock was pointed towards the floor  The right way is to just say fuck it and move the strap pin, or exchange it for a super strat type shape. I agree with Uni777 though, if the neck dive is the only thing you hate, and you love the guitar otherwise, the neck dive is 100% curable.


----------



## Satans Smoking Jacket (Dec 18, 2010)

*Mod Edit: DO NOT try to solicit buying / selling outside the classifieds*


----------



## GMFx (Jan 2, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Try afew different straps, big thick leather ones like the expensive Levys.. that usually solved all my "dive" issues with guitars that people complain had balance issues (Jackson Kelly, V's, etc)
> 
> If everything else about the guitar is good, you can find a work around


 
I got me a really nice wild leather string and I´m keeping the guitar. It didn´t stop the neck dive but I´m getting used to that and the new strap helps. It´s just too nice I couldn´t just give it back.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2011)

Moving the end peg just behind the bridge and the other one either under the horn or behind the neck joint should reduce neck dive. I had a xiphos a couple years back, one of the models before they got the bevels and relocated strap pegs, so I had to have the strap peg moved. It definitely made it more tolerable, but I came to release I prefer superstrat/more classic styled guitars and it wasn't for me.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 2, 2011)

clouds said:


> Stay away from Ed Roman, whatever you do .


 
+1000000

Walk, no RUN! in the opposite direction from Ed Roman's store. 

You have been warned. More than once. 

Wanna hear Ed Roman's theme song? Here ya go lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3oD0AI7j8&feature=related

"Every thing I say is every thing you always wanted to hear..." ha ha ha haaaaa sucker, sucker


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 3, 2011)

The best solution I found for neck dive is actually looping the strap through your belt once. I do this even with the most balanced guitars now. 












I don't normally play that high, but I was so excited when I first tried it...so I immediately took a picture before adjusting it a little lower.


----------



## Thep (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, thats a insanely genius idea! Did you come up with that?


----------



## Moltar (Jan 3, 2011)

Man that is insanely awesome! I'm totally going to do that with my Xiphos.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thep said:


> Wow, thats a insanely genius idea! Did you come up with that?



Yup. I woke up from a dead sleep at 4am one day, and that's the first thing that came to mind. It works incredibly well...especially with that stretch strap. The stretch still gives it a little play up and down for adjustments.


----------

